# Please Help! Suckling.



## Mika1982 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all!

I have a 12 week old Bengal x Ragdoll kitten called Mika. We have had him 2 weeks and the lady who had him previously had had him a week, so we think he left his mum at 9 weeks. But recently I have started to think he is a lot younger than we were told. 

The problem is his incessant suckling. Only of me, he doesn't do it to anyone else in the house. He will just not quit and to be honest it is really starting to irritate me. He won't play with me or lay and be stroked like he does with the others in the house, all he wants to do is suck at any part of skin he can access. No matter how many times I remove him from me he just runs straight back, until I get fed up and he gets shut out of whatever room I'm in.

I'm really upset about it all as he is such a beautiful boy and we all love him so much, I feel terrible when he's crying outside the bedroom door. I've had 12 cats in all over my life time and most have displayed the kneading but never suckling. 

Can anyone help with ways to stop this behaviour? Will he grow out of it? Where am I going wrong?

Thanks in advance
Laura


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It is fairly common for kittens to suckle on human skin,my Ragdoll did it right up until he was nearly a year old.One day it just stopped,but he has been ill recently and he started again for a week or 2 but has settled back down.Try not to get upset with him he is most likely doing it for comfort and wont understand why you are shutting him out.If it really irritates you so much just gently lift him off,and distract him with a toy or give him a soft toy to snuggle into.
You are right in saying that he was taken away from his mum and littermates to early and also at just 12 weeks old now finds himself in another new home  its hardly surprising he is confused and upset.


----------



## shininglight (Jun 5, 2012)

I have two kittens, who are six months old but we found them abandoned at about eight weeks. 

Opie suckles on his own tummy skin, and Meg suckles on Opie's skin, wherever he can get access! When they first arrived they did this incessantly, we were quite worried but they vet was not concerned and said that it happened quite often, he said they might grow out of it or they might not. As long as it wasnt hurting or break the skin leave them to it.

They seemed to find it very comforting, purring and kneading at the same time. 

Graudally as they got older they stopped doing it so much, and now they only do it when cuddling up to sleep a couple of times a day. 

I dont really have any advice for the moment, except could you find something safe to put in his mouth so you could still bond and he could suckle without using your skin?

You have only had him two weeks, it was probably a big change going through 3 homes in as many weeks. Ours did settle down and stop doing it so often, your little boy might too. But at the moment he may need some comfort from you til he grows up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's rather sweet, and it was quite an honour for you. I think you are being a bit miserable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh bless him  

3 homes in his short little life 

I understand you find it annoying but it's a comfort thing, he will grow out of it. Try distracting him and remind yourself that you are the one he is turning to for comfort. It might help to remember that when you start to feel aggravated


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

My new kitten Ike suckles on only me as well. Mostly on my PJ's though, he hasn't tried it on my skin yet. It doesn't bother me much but it can hurt since he focuses mainly on my inner thigh ut:

I have given him his on fleece blanket to suckle on now and keep it on the couch next to me when hes out and about. Its helped a lot and I can actually get work done now! 

Not sure what to advise since your boy focuses on skin but try not to get too upset about it. See it as a compliment.. he loves you


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the poor little guy is feeling very unsettled and trying to self soothe. Are you the main feeder and carer? He probably sees you as his new 'mother' and this makes him feel better and less vulnerable. 

Given that he has been passed around a bit I am sure this won't last - you are obviously doing a great job of making him feel settled! My sisters cat did this a lot at the beginning but now only ever does is when she is wearing a certain dressing gown, he can spot it a mile away and comes shooting over for a little bit of babying ut:.

I think I would find it annoying as well. It doesn't have to mean the OP loves him any less - she just doesn't love this particular habit.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would suggest buying your cat a large fluffy fleecy squashy toy -- I have one that is like a sheep, and there are also ones like cats or pigs. My cats used to lie on them when they were kittens, and loved kneading them. Any large fluffy squashy toy should work. Your kitten will hopefully see it as a substitute for his mum, and will enjoy kneading it and maybe even suckling on it. 

As others have said I am sure he will grow out of it in time. It is very sad indeed he was taken away from his mum too young, before he had stopped needing her for comfort Even worse that he was homed by someone who then only kept him for a week!! 

But at least he now has a loving forever home with you. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless him makes me want to pinch him and let him suckle me .


----------



## Mika1982 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much for you advice. My husband and I share feeding of him as we didn't want him getting more attached to one person. I'm the only female in the house though, don't know if that makes any difference? Can animals tell the difference? Maybe I'm just softer and squishier 

I will find him a soft toy to distract him with. 

He definitely does have a forever home here


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

One of my sister's kits heads straight for my armpit and starts sucking whatever I'm wearing. I think it must be my deoderant


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

A school friend had a Siamese whom you held like a baby, and he sucked his thumb, with fierce joy on his face, and if you gently moved it away, it went straight back in. He would purr really loudly, and was still doing it aged 8 yrs


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww this is so cute, dont know why it annoys you so much that you feel the need to lock him out.

My kitten came to us at 9 weeks but vets told us he was much younger and that is one thing he does but we bought him a lovely special red soft fleecy blanket and he kneeds on this and rubs his nose on it like he is suckling. he does sometimes do it on our hands when we cuddle him but I think its because he loves us so much and feels so secure.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately for the OP some cats do not grow out of it though, my 3 year old still does it, he doesnt suckle on skin though he just prefers to stick his nose at my neck and drool all over me.. quite cute on occations but annoying if you have just done your hair and are going out to find your hair and clothes are soaking with cat drool!!


----------

